# how much does the average fursuit cost?



## RetroCorn (Jul 1, 2008)

i don't realy have an example of one that i like the style of, but i'm just wondering how much an average one would cost. 

thanks! ^_^


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

It depends.  Depending on style, complexity, and how seasoned the suit maker is..  You could be looking at 300-1500+.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 1, 2008)

300? no way, that wont even cover the materials, id say at least 600


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 1, 2008)

kk, let's say somthing similar to say this: clicky.

would that be considered a complex fursuit?


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

Snickers said:


> 300? no way, that wont even cover the materials, id say at least 600



Depends on how cheap the fur is and who the maker is.  I've seen people give quotes that low on the fursuitauctions LJ before.


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> kk, let's say somthing similar to say this: clicky.
> 
> would that be considered a complex fursuit?




No not complex, but I believe that suit is a LV suit which would be in the 1500 or over range.  For something simmilar, it all depends on the maker.  And what types of materials you would want used.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 1, 2008)

leahthecheetah said:


> No not complex, but I believe that suit is a LV suit which would be in the 1500 or over range.  For something simmilar, it all depends on the maker.  And what types of materials you would want used.



LV suit?


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> LV suit?



LatinVixen.  
http://www.mixedcandy.com/


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 1, 2008)

leahthecheetah said:


> LatinVixen.
> http://www.mixedcandy.com/



won't load for me. 

but i assume latinvixen is a fursuit maker? 

one last question, how much would a fursuit of the complexity cost from anyone else?


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> won't load for me.
> 
> but i assume latinvixen is a fursuit maker?
> 
> one last question, how much would a fursuit of the complexity cost from anyone else?



Weird.  It won't load for me either.  

And honestly it depends.  Everyone charges something different.  My prices are gonna be different from Latin Vixen, and her prices are different from Lacys, which are different than Fur Happens.  

You'd really have to ask the maker you are interested in for a quote, because it's hard to price suits since so many people have different styles, different costs, different experience, and the likes.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 1, 2008)

leahthecheetah said:


> Weird.  It won't load for me either.
> 
> And honestly it depends.  Everyone charges something different.  My prices are gonna be different from Latin Vixen, and her prices are different from Lacys, which are different than Fur Happens.
> 
> You'd really have to ask the maker you are interested in for a quote, because it's hard to price suits since so many people have different styles, different costs, different experience, and the likes.



true. 

thanks for the info.


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome dear!


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 2, 2008)

Snickers said:


> 300? no way, that wont even cover the materials, id say at least 600


well... i charge $400 for a fullsuit, materials costing around $80


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 2, 2008)

leahthecheetah said:


> No not complex, but I believe that suit is a LV suit which would be in the 1500 or over range.  For something simmilar, it all depends on the maker.  And what types of materials you would want used.


its a arend studios suit ^.^


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 2, 2008)

Shadowedxrunes said:


> its a arend studios suit ^.^





Oh crap.  I didn't even think of Arend.  Their suits are awesome.  And I've personally talked with them on a few occasions.


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 2, 2008)

i just reconised the style of it is all ^.^


----------

